# So I went to a reptile expo this weekend...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Sunday the 21st was the big Mississauga Reptile Expo. One of the largest, if not the largest, of the expos you will see in Canada. It was lots of fun. It was a 5 hour drive that I did with 3 other people - yay for carpooling. And we went there and back in the same day. But it was definitely worth it. I got to meet a lot of the vendors and folks in the hobby who I had only talked to online and it was neat hanging out with reptile people all day.

Of course I got a bunch of new geckos as well. I got 3 females (two adults, one juvie) and two babies. Of the five four were pre-paid so I was just picking them up. The one I bought at the show, however, I got for an absolute great price. There was a vendor there by the name of Simon Hamelin (his company is Simon Hameline Reptiles) and he had a bunch of cresties at FANTASTIC prices. Being the vulture that I am, I teamed up with one of the people I drove down with and we managed to get a good discount on the two geckos we wanted making them even better priced.

I don't have pics of them all... but here are shots of the female I got a good deal on:

















I love her markings.

She is tailess (meaning she dropped her tail) but for me that doesn't matter personally. This guy had some high end geckos at rock bottom prices though in comparison to other crested gecko vendors. So I wasn't surprised to see this female for the price she was. (About $50-100 cheaper than others would've likely sold her for.)

The babies that I got are super unusual looking. I'll have to try and get shots of them later on. As well as the other two females.

I can't wait til my next expo. I wanted to go to Montreal next month but I probably won't as I have to save my money for now to come up with first/last month's rent on a new place for November. Ah well, come spring time I'll have plenty of babies to look after anyway!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great time and a deal or two never hurts!
I was supposed to head down there on sunday but I ran out of time. It would be cool to see some members down there.

I actually can't beleive you drove 5hrs to go there! Good thing you bought stuff and it was worth it.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

5 hours there and 5 hours back, to be specific. Haha. Ottawa is not a short drive away by any means! But it was definitely worth it.

I did see some cb argentine b&w tegus at the Port Credit Pet Centre table. $200/ea. I was tempted but luckily didn't have the money to spend. Maybe at an expo in the spring once I'm in a place with the room for one of these cool guys I'll be able to do it.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Your starting to get quite a collection going. Did your babies end up making it? I haven't been around for a while.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I have four babies hatched and growing nicely at the moment with another 4 eggs incubating. That's about it for this year. I only had one breeding female and she definitely needs a break so I'll be separating her out. She might give me another clutch or two before winter though.

HOWEVER. Next year I'll hopefully have a grand total of 7 breeding females who I hope will give me a ton of babies. For all but 2 I believe it will be their first year breeding. SO. I can expect some irregularities. But I hope to get at least 5 viable clutches from each female. Given that they generally lay two eggs per clutch I'm looking at about 70 babies that I'll have kicking about. Should be interesting!

I'm looking for a new apartment right now and trying to see if I can get a good price on a two bedroom just so I can have a gecko room, haha. Otherwise that'll be the living room most likely.


----------

